# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Russian Students Mock Obama With Despicably Racist Laser Show

## Right Wing

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/1652...st-laser-show/




*If that isn't reason enough to invade, I don't know what is, so hopefully McCain and Graham are on the phone with Obama right now.  In all seriousness, unlike the American media, at least they remembered the emperor's birthday.*

----------


## fr33

I liek bananas. Must be a racist. They should have made Obama into a white looking dude. Then they wouldn't  be racist.

That party hat on his head is definitely racist. Pretty sure that's a Klan hood.

The color green is probably offensive. Maybe they were making fun of environmentalists. How will we ever survive if this brand of humor continues at the expense of our toddler-level of self esteem. Don't they care about our feelings.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/1652...st-laser-show/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If that isn't reason enough to invade, I don't know what is, so hopefully McCain and Graham are on the phone with Obama right now.  In all seriousness, unlike the American media, at least they remembered the emperor's birthday.*


Not a fan of disgraced SWC drone planted by neecons  but this crosses the line.

----------


## RM918

I'm not entirely certain how you can pull off a racist laser show, but I sure as $#@! could probably do it better than these guys.

EDIT: It would've been way more hilarious if it was a dick.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Punks in every society...  lot's in Russia it appears.

Pussy Riot Protestor with a CHAINSAW: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=034_1345223473

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Perhaps my webbernets are too slow...but if they were trying to be racist, they're doing it wrong.  It was crude WRT design/production value and silly, but "racist", nah.  I've seen editorial cartoons of the Bamster that could be construed as much more racist than that laser show.

----------


## twomp

lol I've seen worse insults to Obama right here in the U.S. but fk it, let's bomb them anyways!

----------


## pcosmar

> Not a fan of disgraced SWC drone planted by neecons  but this crosses the line.


What line..?
I think wishing him a happy birthday was a nice thing to do.

----------


## pcosmar

Just what about this is in any way racist?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Worst thing ever, world is about to end, goodbye. /s

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/1652...st-laser-show/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If that isn't reason enough to invade, I don't know what is, so hopefully McCain and Graham are on the phone with Obama right now.  In all seriousness, unlike the American media, at least they remembered the emperor's birthday.*


Invade Russia because they made fun of Obama...

I can't even fathom... are you serious?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Just what about this is in any way racist?


Pretty much anything can be "racist" if a white person does it. :P

----------


## pcosmar

> Pretty much anything can be "racist" if a white person does it. :P


How do you know they were "white"?

might have been Black Russians.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Good to see Obama getting the respect he deserves from the international community

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How do you know they were "white"?
> *
> might have been Black Russians.
> *


Considering the demographics of Russia, it's a safe bet there were no blacks involved.  All the stats I've seen in the last several years don't even mention blacks.  The ethnic minorities are primarily from West Asia and Mongolia.  The Caucasus is one of, if not the whitest place on earth.

----------


## pcosmar

> Considering the demographics of Russia, it's a safe bet there were no blacks involved.  All the stats I've seen in the last several years don't even mention blacks.  The ethnic minorities are primarily from West Asia and Mongolia.  The Caucasus is one of, if not the whitest place on earth.


Apparently you missed all the seriousness that the thread deserves.




But,, in the spirit of your seriousness,

Петровское. Бюст А.П. Ганнибала.

----------


## Working Poor

> I'm not entirely certain how you can pull off a racist laser show, but I sure as $#@! could probably do it better than these guys.
> 
> EDIT: It would've been way more hilarious if it was a dick.


I think the dick is implied maybe they are calling him gay...

----------


## juleswin

I am sorry but that is racist, I know everybody is very sensitive and very PC these days but making comparison between a black man and an ape is the most universal kind of way to be a racist to a black person. I mean, seeing as nobody eats bananas on their birthday, showing him giving that banana a blow job the only way a monkey would is racist in my book. The n-word is mainly for American blacks but the comparing a black man to an primitive ape is a sure fire way to racially piss every black person off. 

Also I think the people who came up with the image knew exactly what they were doing. I am sure they weren't just trying to innocently wish him a happy birthday, they wanted to embarrass the war criminal and they went for the jugular. Ordinarily I would feel sorry for him but after what he did to Libya and what he is doing to Syria and Iraq right now, I just cannot.

----------


## tod evans

I find it amusing that Russian children are ridiculing the golfer...

----------


## pcosmar

> I am sorry but that is racist,


Sorry,,but I didn't see anything "racist" about it at all

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> What line..?
> I think wishing him a happy birthday was a nice thing to do.


The line that seperates politically correct from the opposite.


In other news:


*US Man Sentenced to 21 Months in Jail for Aiming Laser Pointer at Police Helicopter*
   August 6, 2014 17:09 BST                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   



Remember those pocket laser pointers teenage boys used to play with  or know anyone who still plays with them now? It might seem funny to  wave a laser pointer around and direct it at people, but when these  devices are pointed at aircraft, it becomes significantly more than just a joke.
 Brett Lee Scott, 26, has been sentenced to 21 months in prison by a Californian federal court for aiming two different laser pointers at a Kern County Sheriff's Office helicopter over six months in 2013.
 The simple action of aiming laser pointers at aircraft and pressing the button is becoming a rising hobby in the US, and the FBI told Ars Technica that there have been over 17,000 laser strike incidents since 2005, with 3,960 incidents occurring last year alone.
 "Lasing" is now illegal in the US and perpetrators can be jailed for up to five years and fined up to $11,000 (£6,535).

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/us-man-sent...copter-1460064

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The line that seperates politically correct from the opposite.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> 
> *US Man Sentenced to 21 Months in Jail for Aiming Laser Pointer at Police Helicopter*
>    August 6, 2014 17:09 BST                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
> 
> ...


I've heard of this, but I don't understand how they can know exactly who pointed the laser (especially if the culprit is aiming from a public place like a street).

----------


## enhanced_deficit

That is a good question.

----------

